# How to sync an Android phone with Outlook contacts and calendar on a daily basis?



## grit (May 6, 2011)

There has to be a way to do this seamlessly, right?


----------



## editor (May 6, 2011)

This does it, no?
http://www.wirefresh.com/google-calendar-sync-adds-64-bit-outlook-2010-support/


----------



## grit (May 6, 2011)

editor said:


> This does it, no?
> http://www.wirefresh.com/google-calendar-sync-adds-64-bit-outlook-2010-support/


 
Yeah, thats just the calendar though, I also need contacts, thanks for the link.


----------

